# In the event that I decide to separate...



## LovingHearts (Sep 3, 2012)

I have an issue. My husband "owns" the house we live in (he used some of his savings and his father let him borrow a significant portion of the money) so there is no mortgage. That said, all the debt we have is in my name (worth way more than the house). When he got fired and we had to use credit cards, they're in my name. My student loans are in my name (my education, yes, but also COBRA insurance from his job loss and childcare costs, which are substantial).

So, I don't know what to do if I want to separate. This is his house and my name is not on it. I assumed I'd have to move out and find my own place since it is technically his. But what happens regarding the debt in my name we racked up together?

And, as far as why my name isn't on it, I'm not sure. My husband has made it clear he believes this is his house. We have lots of issues.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

What state do you live in and was the house acquired before or after you were married?


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Get a free counsultation from a divorce lawyer NOW

Hopefully they will answer these questions for you


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

I am pretty certain the house is still a "marital asset" if it was purchased when you were married. How old are your children? The child care costs will go away or be greatly reduced once everyone is in school. There is always the option for bankruptcy for your debt, except of course for the student loans. 

Where there's a will, there's a way.


----------

